# Laptop HD in tivo? - A new product



## ...coolstream (Dec 10, 2005)

I was just informed about this new product and thought some here might be interested.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

That converts a 2.5" SATA laptop hard drive into a SCSI 3.5" drive.

Nice, but no use for tivo as we use the IDE interface, not SCSI.

For a tivo you'd use one of these 2.5" to 3.5" IDE convertors


----------



## ...coolstream (Dec 10, 2005)

Sorry, my mistake. I posted the wrong link.

http://www.acard.com/english/fb01-product.jsp?prod_no=ARS-2133&type1_title=SCSIDE%20II%20Bridge&idno_no=242


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Why not use a 3.5" SATA drive in a Tivo with an SATA to IDE converter instead given that they are cheaper, fit the bracket properly and have more capacity available.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

From the features on that SATA to IDE link
"Same size as general 3.5&#8221; hard drives on the market "

So the enclosure with the convertor would simply bolt in place of the existing 3.5" IDE drive with the 2.5" drive inside. Still more expensive and lower capacity though.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

AMc said:


> Still more expensive and lower capacity though.


Funny that we pay more for quieter and lower power (samsung) 3.5" drives,
when 2.5" drives have these features as standard really....


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

mikerr said:


> Funny that we pay more for quieter and lower power (samsung) 3.5" drives,
> when 2.5" drives have these features as standard really....


The Toshiba MK6025GAS 60Gb 2.5" drive this HP 1.6Ghz Centrino Notebook came supplied with just under 3 years ago was not at all quiet and made regular infuriating neep, neep noises. Eventually after emails to the US CEO HP agreed to let me buy my own Samsung MP0804H drive to replace it myself, for which they then reimbursed me.

It seemed odd to me that HP would fit drives manufactured by their main notebook rival brand rather than a drive made by a neutral third party specialist drive manufacturer like Seagate or Western Digital.


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

Most corporate buyers wouldn't even begin to think of looking what's inside their standard laptops. IT decides what the standard laptop is, with maybe a couple of options, and that's that. Who cares what's inside, as long as it doesn't pack in on your business trip and doesn't break easily when handled by security at the airport?


----------



## Tim L (Jan 5, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> It seemed odd to me that HP would fit drives manufactured by their main notebook rival brand rather than a drive made by a neutral third party specialist drive manufacturer like Seagate or Western Digital.


Their main aim is to make a profit. If the cheapest option is to buy from their rival, then so be it.


----------



## Gavin (Jan 1, 2003)

Personally I've had these type of adapters fail on me, not such a worry in a PC where I can connect another way, but I'd not want them in something I really need to work all the time.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Gavin said:


> Personally I've had these type of adapters fail on me, not such a worry in a PC where I can connect another way, but I'd not want them in something I really need to work all the time.


Are you saying these kinds of adapter probably won't stand up to 24/7/365 type levels of use?

I imagine some makes of adapter probably have a much better record than others? Which SATA to IDE adapater brand is the equivalent of a Rolls Royce or Miele standard of quality?


----------

